
Wait Didn't Homejoy Shut Down? - aleyan
https://medium.com/@johnsalzarulo/didn-t-homejoy-shut-down-e8d7a2dfb485#.3eco1lu5w
======
BinaryIdiot
That seems really, really shady. I wonder if they sold off their database of
customers (I would guess yes; what else are you going to do with all those
users if you wanted to try and squeeze more money out of a dead horse?).

One thing though:

> My information is not stored on a SSL-encrypted PCI-compliant system.

Are you sure? Seems unlikely Homejoy would actually store that information
versus a PCI-compliant system like Authorize.net in which case perhaps they
simply passed the credentials over which could show the last 4 digits of your
credit card.

~~~
johnsalzarulo
You are right that I am not 100% sure about my credit card information, they
could have my credit card info in Stripe or another system like that. However,
my home address and my email are not stored securely.

------
chrischen
My homejoy username and password does not seem to work on the flymaids
website.

~~~
johnsalzarulo
I think it may be by service area. It seems "Fly Maids" is for the LA area as
far as I can tell.

------
sr_banksy
This is alarming! Do update if/ when you hear from Homejoy folks.

